# ان سمعتم صوته فلاتقسوا قلوبكم



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

*ياحبيبي اين انت؟*

*ان سمعتم صوته فلاتقسوا  قلوبكم
ياحبيبي
هل قلبك تقسي ام مازال ينبض بارق المشاعر؟؟؟
هل سمعت صوت  الله قبلا؟؟؟
هل كان واضحا
ام كانت هناك اصوات اخري تشوش عليه؟؟
هل فرحت  عندما سمعته ام ارتعبت وخفت؟؟؟
هل صوت الله اعطاك سلام ام قلق؟؟؟
هل اعطاك  فرح ام حزنت كثيرا؟؟؟
...
عندما نادي الله صموئيل
اجابه الصبي  ببساطة
تكلم يارب فأن عبدك سامع
...
اما عندما نادي ادم
اجابه سمعت  صوتك فأختبأت
لاني عريان
...
هل انت ادم ام صموئيل؟؟؟
هل كلمة الرب  وجدت فيك
ارض خصبة تنمو وتثمر بها؟؟؟
هل كلمة الرب تنير حياتك
وتجعلك  منارة للاخرين؟؟؟
...
ياحبيبي
الله واقف علي بابك
يطلب مكانا  فيك
يعطيك قوة
ونعمة النقاوة
يعطيك الحياة

Copied *​


----------



## mera22 (26 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (26 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااا روكا للتأمل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 مايو 2010)

*آميــــــــن​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 مايو 2010)

*اعطنا يا رب ان نكون ارض خصبة تسمع صوتك وتثمر وتزهر وتكثر 
صلاة روووعة يا  روكا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus +...


> ياحبيبي
> الله واقف علي بابك
> يطلب مكانا فيك
> يعطيك قوة
> ...



 تأمــــــــل رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع               شكرااااااااااااا ليــــك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا يا روكا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا روكا للتأمل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *آميــــــــن​*


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اعطنا يا رب ان نكون ارض خصبة تسمع صوتك وتثمر وتزهر وتكثر
> صلاة روووعة يا  روكا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


*امين*
*ميرسي راجعة نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> +roka_jesus +...
> 
> 
> تأمــــــــل رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع               شكرااااااااااااا ليــــك


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا روكا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك الصلاة رائعة...*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا لك الصلاة رائعة...*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك...*


*امين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا 
أمين

رااااائع
الرب معاكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> أمين
> 
> رااااائع
> الرب معاكم​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------

